# Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH



## mcreal (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

momentan hat man eigentlich noch keinen Grund an die Wintersaison und damit für mich IH zu denken,aber da ich dafür noch ein paar bauliche Veränderungen erledigen möchte,muss ich mich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen schonmal darum kümmern.

Ich habe voriges Jahr meine IH mit zwei normalen Leuchtstoffröhren(a 36W) tagsüber beleuchtet.
Es heißt ja immer,das möglichst viel Tageslicht ähnliches Licht,für die Farbgebung/erhaltung wichtig wäre.Mir sind die tägl. 72 W nur für die Beleuchtung eigentlich etwas zuviel.
Die viel eingesetzten T5 Lampen,sind aber auch nicht entscheidend sparsamer.
Daher schwebt mir irgendwie zwei Strahler mit Energiesparlampen vor,die auch ein Tagesllicht ähnliches Licht geben.
Könnt Ihr mir da was empfehlen?
Wie beleuchtet Ihr eure IH?

In der Regel setzt man ja in der IH keinen Bodengrund ein.Auch ich habe voriges Jahr keinen genutzt.
Nun bin ich aber am überlegen,zum Wohl der Fische,dieses Jahr relativ feinen Kies als Bodengrund einzubringen.
Irgendwie tut mir das richtig leid,wenn sie das Winterhalbjahr nichts zum gründeln haben.
Wenn ich jetzt sehe,wie die Fischis den ganzen Tag über den Kies im Teich durch ackern,sieht man förmlich wie gern sie das machen.
Spricht eigentlich irgendwas generell dagegen,in der IH feines Kies einzusetzen?


----------



## Sveni (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hallo Mike,

ich habe in den 4 Jahren der IH keinen Bodengrund und auch keine Beleuchtung eingesetzt.
Filter, Belüftung und UVC laufen allerdings durch.

Es kommt auch darauf an, welche Wassertemperatur in der IH ist und ob man weiter füttert.

Bei kaltem Wasser, bei mir um die 6 - 7°C, wird nicht gefüttert und das wenige Tageslicht vom angrenzenden Kellerfenster ist wohl genug.

Hat man höhere Temperaturen und füttert, sollte man schon einen Tag/Nacht Zyklus durch Beleuchtung herstellen.  Welche Beleuchtung da jetzt am besten geeignet ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.

Das wichtigste für meine Kameraden ist aber während der IH Zeit immer Ruhe, Ruhe und wieder Ruhe.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hi Mike,
mittlerweile gibt es gute und bezahlbare LED Lampen.
Ob sich die Inveatition wirklich lohnt solltest du mal nachrechnen.

Feinen Kies als Grund hatte ich auch drin. Solange man keinen BA hat ist das eine willkommene Abeechslung.


----------



## Napi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hi Mike,

es gibt in der Bucht 10W LED Strahler für um die 20€, die sehen ähnlich aus wie die Baustrahler von der Form, die machen es ordentlich hell, denke das da 2 Stück reichen.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## mcreal (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

@Napi

Werde ich mal auf die Suche danach machen.
Bisher habe ich sowas gefunden.Wäre auch nicht schlecht denk ich.

@Jörg

Was hattest Du für eine Kiesgröße für die IH genommen?
Im Teich habe ich zur Zeit 8-16er
In der IH würde ich gern etwas feineren Kies nehmen.Was wäre hierfür die richtige Größe?
Bei kleineren Kies habe ich allerdings etwas Angst davor,das sich die Fische damit verletzen könnten.
Habe schon oft gesehen,das sich kleinere Kieselsteine richtig in die Haut bohren können.Daraus sind teilweise richtige Verletzungen/Entzündungen enststanden.
Bei etwas größeren Kies,ist diese Gefahr damit bestimmt nicht so groß denke ich.


----------



## Joerg (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Mike,
ich hatte AQ Kies 2mm drin, der wird gerne abgelutscht und kommt aus den Kiemen gesäubert raus.
Den gleichen hab ich auch im Teich und sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
In der Pumpe kann sich aber schon mal etwas ansammeln.

Bei dem groben sammelt sich zu viel Dreck dazwischen, das ist gerade in der gut besetzten IH nicht angeraten.


----------



## mcreal (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hallo Jörg,

dann werde ich diese Größe wohl dieses Jahr auch in der IH ausprobieren.
Das bei 2mm auch einiges mit in der Pumpe landen kann,befürchte ich auch.
Aber das könnte man vielleicht auch mit einem Wäschenetz über der Pumpe verhindern.
Wie hoch sollte den mind.diese Kiesschicht sein?
Verletzungsprobleme bei den Kois,wie ich sie oben beschrieben habe,kannst Du also nicht bestätigen?


----------



## Joerg (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hallo Mike,
ich hab keine Verletzungen gesehen, solange der Keimdruck niedrig ist, sollten die auch schnell verheilen.
Mit einem Wäschenetz davor werden die Köttel nicht mehr rausgeholt.
Die hatte ich in einem Vorfilter gut auffangen und entsorgen können.

Was an Ausscheidungen kommt, hängt natürlich von Temperatur und Fütterung ab.
Da ich ein paar kleine Koi großgezogen habe, war der Regler hoch eingestellt,
dementsprechend auch die Hinterlassenschaften und der Filter hate gut zu tun.


----------



## Zacky (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hallo Mike.

Ich bin auch gerade bei der Planung für eine IH. Kannst du mir bitte mal deine aktuelle Erfahrung mit Beleuchtung und so weiter mitteilen? Was hast du nun lettendlich genommen und welche Wirkung hast du erzeilt?

Danke

Hats du auch Foddos?


----------



## mcreal (15. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Zacky,

ich habe mittlerweile  zwei Energiesparlampen(6500 k) a 13 W (was einer herkömmlichen Glühlampenleistung von a 63 W entspricht) seit Oktober im Einsatz.
Bisher kann ich nichts negatives fest stellen.(auffällige Farbveränderungen oder ähnliches)

Fotos kann ich am WE mal nachreichen.

VG
Mike



Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zacky (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hallo Mike.

Danke erstmal, bin schon auf's WE gespannt, wegen der Bilder......also Energiesparlampen a' 13 W - 6500 k sind dann also Vollspektrumleuchten!? Hast du die als Leuchtstoffröhre genommen oder als LED oder als 'Glühbirnen'?

Thx


----------



## Sveni (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hallo Zacki,

klink mich hier mal kurz mit ein.
Aus meinen früheren Erfahrungen mit einer ,, Pflanzen IH´´ Kakteen, Orchideen, usw.  würde ich ganz sporadisch Tageslicht - ähnliche Beleuchtung mit mindestens 6000k empfehlen.
Auf Grund der fortschreitenden Technik sicherlich als LED Variante, ähnlich dieser hier:
http://www.reichelt.de/Sockel-E27/L...3957&ARTICLE=111729&SHOW=1&START=0&OFFSET=16&

Freue mich schon auf deine ersten Fotos.
Gib mal Gas

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## blackbird (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hi Rico, 

ich hab mir für das (große) Aquarium testweise zwei LED-Strahler bestellt. Einen mit 10 Watt und einen mit 30 Watt, um - sobald da Wasser drin ist - prüfen zu können, welche Leistung für die Wasserhöhe benötigt wird. 
Auf meinem (kleinen) Aquarium mit 70er Höhe sind zwei Aquarien-LED-Leisten installiert, die je 25 Watt verbrauchen und für die Pflanzen vollkommen ausreichend sind. 

Will damit sagen, dass ich auch auf jeden Fall LED empfehlen würde. 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## mcreal (15. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Zacky,

Ich nutze quasi Glühlampen - Energiesparlampen.
Wollte auch erst LED Strahler verwenden.Hatte aber dann zufällig zwei schöne Lampengehäuse gefunden,die im Abverkauf waren und optisch schön zum Thema IH passen.Auf LED kann ich ja damit bei Bedarf immer noch umrüsten.Aber bisher bin ich mit dieser Lösung zufrieden.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zacky (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Vielen Dank euch 3, dann werde ich das alles mal so ins Auge fassen und in meinem Thread mit einbauen.  Habe gestern bis in die Nacht hinein, diverse Websites besucht und gelesen und verglichen, war sogar in einem AQ-Forum, aber die reagieren nicht mal auf meine Anfrage.  Gerade die Aquarianer solten ja von Beleuchtung einiges verstehen.

@-Mike: ...aber Bilder will ich dennoch sehen...:beten
@-Sveni: Hast du auch Bilder in deinem IH-Thread? Muss ich doch glatt mal schauen...!?


----------



## Sveni (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hallo Zacky,

bei mir im Album ist glaub ich ein Foto meiner IH dabei.
Allerdings ist die nur zum überwintern und unbeheizt.
Somit kein Futter, relativ wenig Lichteinfall durch Kellerfenster und das Wasser hat so um die 6° - 8°C. Eine zusätzliche Beleuchtung würde dort wohl eher die Winterruhe stören!?

Zur Pflanzen IH gibt es leider keine Fotos. Ist sicher auch schon 10 Jahre her!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Joerg (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hi Zacky,
ich habe kürzlich in mein AQ LED Lampen zusätzlich eingebaut.
Eigentlich sind es Unterwasser LED für den Teich aber die waren bei Aldi im Abverkauf. 

Was du beachten solltest ist die Lichtausbeute in Lumen oder Candela pro Watt.
Da wird auch schon mal eine billige LED für viel angeboten nur weil da "für AQ oder Pflanzen gut" draufsteht.


----------



## mcreal (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*



Zacky schrieb:


> @-Mike: ...aber Bilder will ich dennoch sehen...:beten
> ..




Hallo Zacky,

so,nun endlich Wochende 
Also,hier die versprochenen Bildchen.


----------



## Zacky (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hallo Mike...vielen, vielen Dank, sehr schön...ist ja quasi genau das, was ich auch im Kopf habe...die Größe, die Rahmenabdeckung, die Gestaltungs-Optik...


----------



## lotta (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

na mike,
das ist doch mal ne hübsche innenhälterung.
da kann ich ja leider nicht mithalten, aber vielleicht versuche ich das dann nächstes jahr.
wenn ich es bis dahin nicht geschafft habe,
meinen teich viel tiefer zu buddeln, 
...
um dann die fische auch im winter draußen lassen zu können


----------



## francis89 (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

sogar mit kameraüberwachung!


----------



## mcreal (28. Jan. 2013)

Hi Sabine,

weißt doch,Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden...
Meine IH geht jetzt auch in das zweite Jahr /Saison und fertig ist diese auch immer noch nicht.
Die Front muß noch verkleidet werden und die zu sehende Filteranlage ist vorerst auch noch ein Provisorium.
Unabahängig ob dein Teich tief genug ist für den Winter oder nicht.
Es ist auch einfach schön,durch eine IH, sich an unseren  Lieblingen das ganze Jahr erfreuen zu können.

@francis

Ja,hauptsächlich damals installiert,um sich auf Arbeit tagsüber beruhigen zu können,das noch alles hält.



Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hallo Sabine,
es ist ja schon noch etwas Zeit bis zum nächsten Winter. 
Ich würde mal bei der Planung von Zacky reinschauen. Die wird sicher bis dahin gut.

Auf dem Platz wo das Becken steht, wäre auch Platz für was größeres in Höhe der Filterung.


----------



## lotta (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*



> Auf dem Platz wo das Becken steht, wäre auch Platz für was größeres in Höhe der Filterung.



meinst du das mit dem becken bei mir? oder bei zacky?


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Das Becken bei dir. Zacky plant ja die Höhe besser auszunutzen.


----------



## lotta (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hmmm,
Platz wäre da schon,
aber ich müsste mir erstmal eine beckenvariante einfallen lassen, 
die für mich auch bezahlbar ist.
aber da habe ich ja glücklicherweise noch etwas zeit, bis zum nächsten winter
und nun freue ich mich erstmal,
wie sicher alle von uns 
auf das frühjahr


----------



## Joerg (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Ich freue mich auch schon auf das Frühjahr, die Koi sicher auch. 

Man kann ein "Hochbeet" entsprechend ausrüsten, damit es Wasser abkann.
Ich habe für den Notfall nun ein 1200 Liter Regenfass. Hat 10€ im Baumarkt gekostet und die beiden Hälften lassen sich noch gut unterbringen.


----------



## lotta (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

hallo jörg,
könntest du mir mal einen link, (oder foto)
von dem regenfass schicken? das würde mich echt interessieren...
meine 260 liter tonne hat schon 26 € gekostet.
schonmal danke


----------



## mcreal (29. Jan. 2013)

Ich habe mich gestern auch schon stark gewundert.1.200l für 10 € :eek
Da nehme ich auch mal zwei Stück.
Ich bin aber mal von einem Tippfehler ausgegangen.Der fehlt wohl noch ne Null hinten dran.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joerg (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

War ein Schnäppchen im Baumarkt, das Teil stand schon lange rum und die brauchten Platz. 
Es könnte sein, weil auf dem Schild "Fäkalien-Sammelgrube" stand, hat es keiner gekauft. 

Immmer gut verfügbar sollten IBC Behälter sein. Da passen 600/1000 Liter Brutto rein und sie sind stabil.


----------



## mcreal (9. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

meine Nitritwerte waren bisher in der IH immer stabil.Bisher pendelte der Nitritwert zwischen 0,05 und 0,1.(je nach Fütterung)
Heute mußte ich erschreckend feststellen,das der Nitritwert heute bei 0,3 liegt.
Wir hatten vor ein paar Tagen einen Stromausfall,für ca. 2-max.3 Stunden.
Kann das sein,das mir in dieser kurzen Zeit der Filter platt gegangen ist?
Ich hatte sowieso etwas Anlaufschwierigkeiten,da die Filterung mit __ Hel-x neu war und bei einer Wassertemp. von 12 - 13° es eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert hat,bis die Wasserwerte i.O.waren.


Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joerg (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Mike,
das kann gut sein. Sauerstoffentzug mögen die gar nicht. 

Filter grob reinigen und WW bis die Werte wieder im grünen Bereich sind.
Bis zu 0,1% Salz und     -- Auf keinen Fall etwas füttern --


----------



## mcreal (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

Hallo Jörg,


habe heute erstmal ne Dosis Kanne Brottrunk rein getan,das hilft eigentlich auch immer gleich,die Nitritwerte runter zu bekommen.
Mal sehen,wie es in ein paar Stunden aussieht.

Jetzt(bei den aktuellen Temp.) regelmäßige WW,bedeuten leider auch wieder,das die Wassertemp.in kurzer Zeit rapide runter geht.
Ist natürlich auch nicht ideal,aber hilft wohl momentan nix.

Sch...Stromausfall.


----------



## mcreal (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung & Kies in der IH*

so,gerade mal nach den Wasserwerten geschaut.

Nitrit liegt jetzt wieder bei 0,06.

Mit dem Füttern sollte ich mich aber wohl dennoch zurück halten oder?
Heute ist eigentlich Futtertag,(bekommen bisher aller 2 Tage).
Die Rasselbande weiss das irgendwie ganz genau und belagern schon seit heute früh den Futterring.


----------

